# Live2Fish SUP



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

I know its a paddle board, not a kayak but there is not a paddle board area here. A little back story before I get into my review of the live2fish. I Used to have a Hobie PA, the older version bought it back in 2011 and had it for a long time, put a couple miles on it. 
I have since sold the PA, it slowly became not the reason I wanted a kayak to fish out of. Something minimal, stable, economical, doesn’t bust your ass trying to launch and recover, etc. I found with the more room I had the more I wanted to fill that room up with stuff I really did not need in order to go fishing. It almost became a hazard, there was no way with all that stuff if I rolled it off shore I was going to right it by myself. I sold it with the intent of replacing it with the outback and ended up going a completely different direction. 
I was surf fishing last summer and saw a guy with a live2fish SUP. I had just sold my PA and was about to buy the camo version of the Outback. I checked it out and figured for my purpose this might be the right way to go. I rarely use my spinning rods anymore and have been exclusively fly fishing for the past 4 years or so. The live2fish offered a tangle free area for fly lines, easier casting for fly fishing (backcast not hitting the water) a better view for sight fishing, easily transported and righted in case of tipping over. It is pretty sea worthy, cuts through chop but is not something I would take out when the current is ripping. (This is where I miss the PA) In the bay it is pretty awesome, I don’t miss my PA here. 
It is built pretty good and is more of a kayak construction than a SUP, and is built here in FL so that is a plus for me. It has some kind of gel coat paint that does scratch fairly easily which is probably the only ding on construction I would give it. As compared to other paddle boards it is a beast, but I can still carry it with one hand as long as it is not windy. (I ended up buying a cart with beach wheels, which makes it 10x easier) It does have accessory tracks that you can put what ever you want on it. I have been refraining from that and only put a paddle and rod holder on it. The top is covered in some type of sea dek, which makes it pretty comfy on the feet. All in all I am pretty happy with it and don’t regret my decision.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Pics

The pic in the bay is typically how I load it out for bay fishing. I have been recently leaving the hobie crate and net at home, trying cut to weight where I can. Off the beach I like to leave it slick but the Kula bucket has been coming out with me more there, it makes a good seat and a place to keep beer.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Pics I dug up from my PA.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! Looks very stable. I like the top deck just need to add a transom on the back and a small motor


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Nice review. I've been looking hard at them for a while; seems like a great fly fishing platform. I got excited when I saw your post thinking you had one for sale  I'd really like to have one later this year to haul to the keys. Couldn't tell you how many opportunities I missed at bonefish getting my line wrapped up in my old PA.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks, fly fishing is one area that SUP has over kayaks.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

kahala boy said:


> Nice! Looks very stable. I like the top deck just need to add a transom on the back and a small motor


 Live2fish actually makes both a removable motor mount and a livewell as options !


----------

